# Cowan Lake



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Just got back from 2 days of island fishing on this lake.Chilly,soggy and foggy.Too much time in neoprene  Good carp lake.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

how many did u landed maaan??? when are u goin back there again??


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

3 for me,5 for Brice,should have been six but i was laughing too hard to net one for him.


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Did you get any pics?


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I've always liked Cowan, and usually fish it a few times a year. Just haven't been able to get a carp out of there  . Maybe I fish the wrong places or something.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

No pics,we could not break 15# so we didn't deserve pics.Heck my biggest was 9#.Brice had a 13#6 I tried to convince him to let me get a shot but he wants the same rules as me.


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Does the end where the river comes in get lilly pads in the summer? We paddled up there and I was using the paddle and pulling up what looked like lilly roots,like the ones in east Harbor.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Lots and lots of lilly pads...covering a large portion of that end of the lake. Mostly on the far side, though (away from the bank access, except for the Dalton Road area).


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Here are a couple pics of the pads from last summer.





















These were taken standing on the rock pier that juts out into the lake upstream from the island. I know of a few 30's caught out of that lake, as well as many mid to upper 20's. It's a very nice lake to fish if I could just get into some fish.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

cw..imagine this.. you holding the rod while i row my boat out there along with yours(and mine) hookbaits and chum.. dump it out on the edge of those pads.. row back and wait.. heh heh... maaan.. i need to get out..


----------



## ohioiceman (Jul 19, 2004)

Man I almost passed out when i saw those pics,I love the edges of pads   Let me know when you can get out,plenty of room in the carp canoe for ya  


Ak,I will be back down in March but not sure which weekend,I'll let ya know and we will unleash the chum and get ya on some fish. Man this lake screams big fish,weeds,deep water,gravel points and islands.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

maan..iceman.. that sounds awesome maaan..i'm lookin forward to some hauling..


----------

